# Entertainment for When SHTF...



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

What do you all have planned for entertainment if the everything goes off.. I know we all prep and have allot of things to do right away after things goes crazy but 6 months down the road after the looters all been shot and the perimeter has been secured and some things settle down... what do have you planned for those long quiet nights with family or for yourself..We our selves have a a couple of Portable DVD players, radios, cards, and games..allot of DVDs to..We also made some home DVDs about survival and Wild plants uses and Tanning hides and stuff stored away in our educational box hehe...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

well technology wise, a android Mobile phone with a gameboy advance emulator (it's free of Google play) and some roms downloaded to a memory card..

some movies also downloaded to a memory card, that's about it technology wise, will follow for more advice 
(oh don't underestimate pokemon for multiplayer entertainment value on these devices, it maybe old, but better than nothing...)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Books, games and extra sleep.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

With no emp, PS3.

I also have a couple of musical instruments that I need to get back to learning like a mountain dulcimer and a hammered dulcimer along with a mandolin my bro got me for Christmas a while back.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Watch my unprepared neighbors and other people that laugh at me for prepping squirm.

I don't think there will be much time for recreation. Hopefully I'll have something to eat and warm place to sleep let alone being on guard so I don't get whacked. Sitting down and reading a book, unless it's something to do with survival etc, won't be on the list. Will always be looking for food, firewood and supplies to prepare for the next winter.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Watching the sheep freak. BTW, if everything is off, how do you plan to charge all the 'tronics?.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a LOT of board games. 

Other than that, the same thing I do today anyways. 

Always do something in the yard, rake leaves, turn the compost, pull weeds, feed the chickens, harvest some food, plant more food, prune trees, plus any maintenance that may need to be done on my rainwater system, drip irrigation, house or fencing etc.

I also have a few books. I don't imagine having time dedicated to reading, but maybe after things calm way way down, or maybe there's a day where nothing needs done. Highly unlikely though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I was think whittling would be entertaining. Er, as long as I stock up on plenty of bandages.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rest by the fire pit, we are going to be tired after a long days work.
I am sure we will figure it out.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Acoustic guitar and a piano


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Guitar for me too. Plus playing cards, board games, knife throwing contest at former politicians, hippy punching, fishing, fireside talks, drinking homemade liquors will punching hippies. All good fun. And lots of monkey sex thrown in. 






.:mrgreen:


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

There are 3 posts here that I go with. Mrslnor, Chipper, and MI. oldguy. Books will do just fine when ever you have time in between gathering any supplies such as firewood, fishing and hunting to supplement the freeze dried foods. keeping constant vigilance for any thieves. And as MI. oldguy ask, how do you plan on keeping all those electronic gadgets charged?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Everyone here should try this at least often enough to keep it in your mind:

Go somewhere that has no electronics, no cell phone coverage and just basic shelter. You can bring food and drink - but nothing alcoholic - and see what it is like to sit and talk with your family members.

CAUTION: this experiment may introduce feelings and concepts that are foreign to yourself and other family members.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I have lots of books. My wife and I love to read. Also, plenty of work to do, so I think there will be less "down time" than most think. Not to mention, lots more time for "snuggling".


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sleep and ummm staying alive


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Dispatching those pesky looters, chasing down those politicians that still think what they have to say means something, charging batteries with solar panels to play those electric games and ebooks, reloading rounds spent on looters. Entertainment is all what you make of it.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

`Might be a good time to put together an orgy!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have started woodworking by hand. So far I am working on a chair that I am only using hand tools on.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Everyone here should try this at least often enough to keep it in your mind:
> 
> Go somewhere that has no electronics, no cell phone coverage and just basic shelter. You can bring food and drink - but nothing alcoholic - and see what it is like to sit and talk with your family members.
> 
> CAUTION: this experiment may introduce feelings and concepts that are foreign to yourself and other family members.


Over the years we have spent many a night in the woods or by a lake shore,just us and the kids. Now that it is just the two of us we go out too primitive camp sites and spend time together hiking in the daytime, by the fire at night no phone, no ipads, no electronics, no fancy camper just a tent for shelter just relaxing and watching the night sky. Oh and of course a couple drinks.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> There are 3 posts here that I go with. Mrslnor, Chipper, and MI. oldguy. Books will do just fine when ever you have time in between gathering any supplies such as firewood, fishing and hunting to supplement the freeze dried foods. keeping constant vigilance for any thieves. And as MI. oldguy ask, how do you plan on keeping all those electronic gadgets charged?


There are ways to charge e-devices. My main interest will be the instruments though. All they require are manual labor and some brain power. Ok, the brain power may be an issue for me but what the hell.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking at the wall in my home studio / ham shack, I see Gibson, Guild, Martin, Fender and a few others... plenty of spare strings, picks and ear plugs for anyone nearby.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

whoppo said:


> Looking at the wall in my home studio / ham shack, I see Gibson, Guild, Martin, Fender and a few others... plenty of spare strings, picks and ear plugs for anyone nearby.


Also I have the capability to power my ham gear from deep cycle batteries. So I will be good for comm anyhow.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

To crush my enemies and to see them driven before me, and the lamentation of their women. And lest I forget: Don't trust ******, God loves a working man and see a doctor and get rid of it.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> To crush my enemies and to see them driven before me, and the lamentation of their women. And lest I forget: Don't trust ******, God loves a working man and see a doctor and get rid of it.


I love Conan!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Also I have the capability to power my ham gear from deep cycle batteries. So I will be good for comm anyhow.


Gotta love 12V gear... I've got four 125AH Trojan batteries in a thru-wall vented box that will run the TS-2000X and a few other rigs for a very long time... they don't do much for the vintage tube radios though. The inverter will run them, but will eat up the ~500AH battery group a bit faster.

Most of the guitars are acoustic... those run for free


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

Reading whatever books you can find, hiking/exploring nature, exercise, practicing skills, intellectual conversation, and sex.

Wait, these are the things healthy people do anyway ;-)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Everyone here should try this at least often enough to keep it in your mind:
> 
> Go somewhere that has no electronics, no cell phone coverage and just basic shelter. You can bring food and drink - but nothing alcoholic - and see what it is like to sit and talk with your family members.
> 
> CAUTION: this experiment may introduce feelings and concepts that are foreign to yourself and other family members.


You know, Paul, you can be downright mean-spirited, sometimes.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Everyone here should try this at least often enough to keep it in your mind:
> 
> Go somewhere that has no electronics, no cell phone coverage and just basic shelter. You can bring food and drink - but nothing alcoholic - and see what it is like to sit and talk with your family members.
> 
> CAUTION: this experiment may introduce feelings and concepts that are foreign to yourself and other family members.


someone has to post some form of cruel and unusual punishment


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I've actually thought about this a LOT just recently.

IMO why survive just for the point of surviving, I think relaxation and some fun is a CRITICAL prep and so here are a few thoughts.

1. learn how to play card games, on Christmas day my kids brought a new card game to the table, I hadn't played it before but we had a lot of fun. My kids (all adults now but still my kids) also know how to play Pinochle, Cribbage, Risk, Rummy in all its form, and several other games. I have 2 books on playing bridge though I only know the basics why not learn something new.

2. I have ..... 6-7 guitars (really nice ones), a drum set, a acoustic piano, a hillbilly banjo and a LOT of percussion instruments. If you don't know how to play I can teach you enough to be dangerous.

3. Horse shoes, I am da master!

Just surviving may be a full time job, but I feel it is very important to integrate pleasure and family into each day.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Watching the sheep freak. BTW, if everything is off, how do you plan to charge all the 'tronics?.


android/iPhone devices (even all the other toys) are quite easy to charge.. (look in eBay for iPhone chargers) they have everything from solar to crank to car charger...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Risk,


been the perfect way to destroy families since its creation (I love this game) add a few drinks, it's lots of fun


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> been the perfect way to destroy families since its creation (I love this game) add a few drinks, it's lots of fun


Haha you don't know the half of it, when we get ALL the kids and Bf/Gf's at the house we put 2x risk boards together and have a REALLY good time. The downside is you need to invent 100 army tokens which we usually just use pennies.

We are obsessive riskites.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

hint to have a fighting chance, take and hold Australia at all costs!! the amount of close wins based on having a massive army at Australia is shocking  but you already know that


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> hint to have a fighting chance, take and hold Australia at all costs!! the amount of close wins based on having a massive army at Australia is shocking  but you already know that


Haha so true!

Of course South America is a close 2nd.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i have always had a fondness of holding Madagascar to (its fun taking Africa from here, or absolutely annoying the player doing everything they can to take Africa, but can't take that little island) 

oh the memories... (so tempted to pull out the risk board)


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> i have always had a fondness of holding Madagascar to (its fun taking Africa from here, or absolutely annoying the player doing everything they can to take Africa, but can't take that little island)
> 
> oh the memories... (so tempted to pull out the risk board)


It is kind of prophetic that Afganistan is the critical country to hold if you want to hold Africa, I'll have to think about that.....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> It is kind of prophetic that Afganistan is the critical country to hold if you want to hold Africa, I'll have to think about that.....


yea true, you take it and expect the board to blow up on you..... but it's still a load of fun


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> android/iPhone devices (even all the other toys) are quite easy to charge.. (look in eBay for iPhone chargers) they have everything from solar to crank to car charger...


E-toys maybe ok but an I-phone? who will you call if nothing works...?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> E-toys maybe ok but an I-phone? who will you call if nothing works...?


think outside the box bro, download some free (non online game) to your phone, and turn airplane mode on... the game will work...

the current generation of mobile phones, rival the computers we were worried about with the y2k bug


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Missed a few pages... but if TSHTF I guess for entertainment me and the Mrs. will work on bringing the population back up.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No hope of my wife and I increasing the population but we still practice.........


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

prepping is actually entertaining for me, I enjoy it a lot. Guitar playing, chess, cards and reading is another form of entertainment for me.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> think outside the box bro, download some free (non online game) to your phone, and turn airplane mode on... the game will work...
> 
> the current generation of mobile phones, rival the computers we were worried about with the y2k bug


I dunno, I would be thinking about surviving other than playing games.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There are going to be quiet moments. There are going to be boring times. You need to have a diversion to both rest your mind and body as well as return some kind of normalcy to your life.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Living in post modern society will be similar to pre modern society. This is why christian groups invented sayings such as idol hands do evil works. Most people do not know what it is to put in a days work. Simply collecting a winters worth of fire wood and a days water will be tireing enough that you will be sleeping at dark and not worked about entertainment and games.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

PaulS said:


> There are going to be quiet moments. There are going to be boring times. You need to have a diversion to both rest your mind and body as well as return some kind of normalcy to your life.


My diversions would be eat,sleep,defend,in a bad situation there would be no quiet moments for me,no panic,just study the big picture intensely and proceed with caution.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have about the same, lots of movies on cd's, cards board games, books,..ect. I play guitar, not overly good, but ok. IMO, this is a very good topic, there will come a time when boredom will set in and being able to entertain ourselves is a serious concern. A person cannot spend all his/her time trying to prefect chipmunk stew.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> What do you all have planned for entertainment if the everything goes off.. I know we all prep and have allot of things to do right away after things goes crazy but 6 months down the road after the looters all been shot and the perimeter has been secured and some things settle down... what do have you planned for those long quiet nights with family or for yourself..We our selves have a a couple of Portable DVD players, radios, cards, and games..allot of DVDs to..We also made some home DVDs about survival and Wild plants uses and Tanning hides and stuff stored away in our educational box hehe...


Well being someone who has mostly a subsistence living I can say this. My free time for entertainment is little. In the winter months most my time is devoted to making and selling what I can. Summer is filled with gardening, raising livestock and preparing for the winter. If I am looking to entertain myself I chase the wife around and on occasion she lets me catch her.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> I dunno, I would be thinking about surviving other than playing games.


everyone needs some way to unwind, all work and no play... and arguably healthier than alcohol


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> My diversions would be eat,sleep,defend,in a bad situation there would be no quiet moments for me,no panic,just study the big picture intensely and proceed with caution.


Even soldiers in war zones sat around and BSd and played cards, dice etc.
I've never been big on board games and such. Always liked the TV better. Then there's the interwebs. But if the SHTF in a big way we have board games, cards, books, guitars that need to be learned how to play. 
We live our lives in our modern day indentured servitude hoping to get everything taken care of so we can be free for those final few years. I'm one of those that really wouldn't care if it all went to shit.


----------

